# Ron ( Shuckins ) Rocks!! Customs Sucks!!



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ron I have no words to say how much your friendship means to me, So I won't try  Ron in his never ending giving way bought me this Beautiful Humidor filled with 20 of his World Famous Signature Cigars barring his name. What an honor it must be Ron to have a Cigar named after you and a very good one at that, You did a fine job on the blending my friend they are very tasty.

As luck would have it this should have appeared at my door months ago, for some reason US Customs felt the need to store it for me!!!  I have no idea why neither does he, maybe it was just lost who knows, I was not going to post a report because you can imagine how sad I was when I opened it up and saw what was left of the cigars. I guess Customs doesn't humidify or have climate control LOL

So I decided I am posting a Bomb report because I don't care it's old news but the fact that my buddy bought me a Beautiful hand made cigar humidor filled with great cigars and had it shipped from Indonesia is what this report is about. I am going to try and re hydrate the few that may be salvageable anyway. In the end sometimes it's the thought that counts and this is one of those times. Ron Love ya buddy and Thank You!!!! sorry customs decided to pick us to do this to!! 

Here are some pictures minus the cigars I just couldn't bare posting those. What a great honor and bomb my brother!

Dave


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just fill it with the other boxes you have  it is a beautiful humidor and damn customs for ruining the cigars!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Dave its ALWAYS the thought that counts. You and Ron are two of the greatest brothers on this forum. It's a shame that customs F'ed things up but that does NOTHING to diminish the bond and friendship you too have.

I can go on and on but if everyone was like you two guys we probably wouldn't have a problem in the world!!

Props to both of you before I get all mushy!!


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh no...

An amazing gesture, and a beautiful showpiece! SCREW CUSTOMS THOUGH. :violin:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

From one great BOTL to another great BOTL.

You two are great people that help each and everyone on this site.

Congrats that is one beautiful humidor.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

nothing like a good box of dust.......those bastages at customs always find a way to mess with everybody....

Great gesture on rons part and in the end is all that matters...

I'm sorry guys..


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

That humidor is a beauty but it's a shame that customs screwed you out of the cigars. Oh well, at least the humidor is ok!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

With or without sticks still a damn nice Humi!!!


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Wait what? Ron has his own cigar line with Sultan cigars? Didn't know?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I hope the meaning was explained correctly I don't care about a box of cigars, I care that Ron sent them to me! Truly the thought is the only thing that matters to me you guy's know me well enough to know that 

Just making sure


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Just fill it with the other boxes you have  it is a beautiful humidor and damn customs for ruining the cigars!!


:thumb:


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

I keep reading about Ron on here. You seem like a helluva guy, such an awsome gesture. Atleast the sweet humidor made it safely in tact.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Ron is 1st class! A beautiful gift for a great brother!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Ron is definitly the man.....I don't think my place could hold up to a shuckins bomb....let alone if Zilla is involed...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

That is an absolutely beautiful box.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

The humidors are absolutely beautiful, and they couldn't be named after a nicer guy. That said, Ron couldn't have picked a nicer guy to send one to.

Dave, if you ever get a moment, I would love a clearer picture (or a translation, if you could) of the card inside the humidor.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Man, that humi is a beaut. Very thoughtful indeed.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Ron another class act!!! And for a BOTL that couldnt be more deserving!! Beautiful humidor!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cigars or no cigars...that is an amazing gift!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

szyzk said:


> The humidors are absolutely beautiful, and they couldn't be named after a nicer guy. That said, Ron couldn't have picked a nicer guy to send one to.
> 
> Dave, if you ever get a moment, I would love a clearer picture (or a translation, if you could) of the card inside the humidor.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ron's generosity continues to amaze me. Then again since the target was Dave....I'm not surprised. What a wonderful gesture to a great BOTL!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Very Nice dave! That humidor looks amazing, and you are right it is the thought that counts! You and Ron have done allot on this forum since I have been on here, and Ron is one amazing guy and you are very deserving of what he sent you! It's a shame customs are good at their job, good at f'ing things up. Enjoy that humi! And an amazing gift you sent out Ron!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the pics, Dave. I would hit you with RG but it says I've already done it too often...

Somebody else hit this guy, please!


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

well i usually only say this to my girlfriends but her goes ,
wow i cant believe im gona say this but thats a beautiful box
nice thought great gift


----------



## sultan-cigar (Apr 27, 2010)

Dear Dave my friend,

We are so sorry for the cigar, don't know why the custom held so long...happy that special gift from Ron finally came to you..but sad because you got very dried and falling a part cigar.

You will get replacement, we have talked with Ron and will send the signatures for replacement to Ron soon, he will arrange it for you.

Your friend in Indonesia,
Ferry & Yan


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Way to step up Ferry & Yan 

Great gesture all around!


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

sultan-cigar said:


> Dear Dave my friend,
> 
> We are so sorry for the cigar, don't know why the custom held so long...happy that special gift from Ron finally came to you..but sad because you got very dried and falling a part cigar.
> 
> ...


I dont know anything about Sultan Cigars, but this message alone is enough reason for me to track some down and buy them. It's cool to see cigar companys taking care of their smokers! :clap2:


----------



## sultan-cigar (Apr 27, 2010)

dahu said:


> I dont know anything about Sultan Cigars, but this message alone is enough reason for me to track some down and buy them. It's cool to see cigar companys taking care of their smokers! :clap2:


Dear Dan,

Cigar is not ONLY a cigar, but it's a friendship, we believe.
Our motto is "Never forget friends in your life. Every friend adds meaning", so we just do a simple thing, taking care of our friend 

Glad having you in our friend list Dan! And also all of you guys!!

Your friend in Indonesia,
Ferry & Yan


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

*It's all been said!.*..:nod:.....:jaw:.*.wow!!* :clap2:


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow, that looks really nice


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

sultan-cigar said:


> Dear Dave my friend,
> 
> We are so sorry for the cigar, don't know why the custom held so long...happy that special gift from Ron finally came to you..but sad because you got very dried and falling a part cigar.
> 
> ...


WOW WOW WOW all i can say is once again i am totally amazed by generosity and the way people on puff take care of each other.
This is about way more than cigars and thats awesome :smile:


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Talk about a stand up company. RG for you sir and will grab a box the next time they are offered.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

sultan-cigar said:


> Dear Dan,
> 
> Cigar is not ONLY a cigar, but it's a friendship, we believe.
> Our motto is "Never forget friends in your life. Every friend adds meaning", so we just do a simple thing, taking care of our friend
> ...


Thank you for taking care of Dave, he means a lot to us at Puff and to our soldiers.

I feel the need to track down and try some Sultan cigars, on principle alone.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow...

Such an amazing bomb! 
The care and generosity around here always makes me smile.
Great hit Shuckins!
And Kudos to Sultan Cigar for the replacements.





Dave... Ron.... I'm :gn for both of you. Won't be anything huge, but it will be return fire...!
:focus:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Blue_2 said:


> Thank you for taking care of Dave, he means a lot to us at Puff and to our soldiers.
> 
> I feel the need to track down and try some Sultan cigars, on principle alone.


Please do See Ferry and Yan have been donating to help our troops from Indonesia for as long as I have been here. They have been good brothers and Friends to us all many of who never new. Please do support their fine Company.

Thanks Ferry and Yan appreciate i!! 

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

PS
Anyone who wants to try Sultan Signatures named The Ron Stacy Signatures after our very own Shuckins can pm Ron and buy some. You will not be sorry!!!

Please do so!!

Thanks

Dave


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Ron sent me one of his Ron Stacy Signatures in his recent bomb, can't wait to try it! Big ass cigar though!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ShawnBC said:


> Ron sent me one of his Ron Stacy Signatures in his recent bomb, can't wait to try it! Big ass cigar though!


Enjoy it Shawn I love em and smoke a lot! *Plus this is a way we can all pay Ron back for all his kindness, we can help promote the Ron Stacy Signature  He needs our help!!! *


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a gorgeous humidor, Ron. Well done as always, sir.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I need to rip open my exclusive heart signed Signature Sultans soon!


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Enjoy it Shawn I love em and smoke a lot! *Plus this is a way we can all pay Ron back for all his kindness, we can help promote the Ron Stacy Signature  He needs our help!!! *


SO how would one go about obtaining some of these ?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

chewwy26 said:


> SO how would one go about obtaining some of these ?





smelvis said:


> PS
> Anyone who wants to try Sultan Signatures named The Ron Stacy Signatures after our very own Shuckins can pm Ron and buy some. You will not be sorry!!!
> 
> Please do so!!
> ...


See above!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Dang, this story just gets better and better (a tragedy, turning into a story of true brotherly love, ending with a glimpse of the universal brotherhood of man...). 

Uh, anyone ever consider bombing Yan and Ferry? They are deserving, and it could get very interesting...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> Dang, this story just gets better and better (a tragedy, turning into a story of true brotherly love, ending with a glimpse of the universal brotherhood of man...).
> 
> Uh, anyone ever consider bombing Yan and Ferry? They are deserving, and it could get very interesting...


Yeah bombing Ferry and Yan is a great idea lets do it!!  * But on another note think of Ron Shuckins he has a great honor having his name on a great cigar and they are very good. Ron is to proud to ever say this but he needs to sell some to get this brand going and on some B & M shelves I bought a few boxes to give to a few B & M's I know to try and help as much as I can but I am one guy!. So Ron has never done anything for us so why should we help him? Come on guy's buy some of his cigars they are actually very good I would not say it if it wasn't true.

Buy some from him PM Ron ( Shuckins and he will tell you how! about time we did something for him don't ya Think????????

Dave*

Sorry if I sound cranky I am this is a no brainer to me. Who else has done as much as Ron for no other reason other than he is a great guy, he has sent 1,000 bombs to you all!! One Thousand!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Yeah bombing Ferry and Yan is a great idea lets do it!!  * But on another note think of Ron Shuckins he has a great honor having his name on a great cigar and they are very good. Ron is to proud to ever say this but he needs to sell some to get this brand going and on some B & M shelves I bought a few boxes to give to a few B & M's I know to try and help as much as I can but I am one guy!. So Ron has never done anything for us so why should we help him? Come on guy's buy some of his cigars they are actually very good I would not say it if it wasn't true.
> 
> Buy some from him PM Ron ( Shuckins and he will tell you how! about time we did something for him don't ya Think????????
> 
> ...


PM sent, already scraping pennies to get some LOL, this story has put other purchases on hold for now.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Yeah bombing Ferry and Yan is a great idea lets do it!!  * But on another note think of Ron Shuckins he has a great honor having his name on a great cigar and they are very good. Ron is to proud to ever say this but he needs to sell some to get this brand going and on some B & M shelves I bought a few boxes to give to a few B & M's I know to try and help as much as I can but I am one guy!. So Ron has never done anything for us so why should we help him? Come on guy's buy some of his cigars they are actually very good I would not say it if it wasn't true.
> 
> Buy some from him PM Ron ( Shuckins and he will tell you how! about time we did something for him don't ya Think????????
> 
> ...


I would if I could Dave! But I am jobless and spent my last $30 I had on some dogrockets to last me a while. If I find a job sometime soon I will hit Ron up for some of these cigars, they sound great.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Guy's sorry to get all emotional on ya but it is emotional for me Ron is my brother! and yours


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Guy's sorry to get all emotional on ya but it is emotional for me Ron is my brother! and yours


No worries Dave, completely understandable.... Ron has been there for me too, and I have no problem supporting his line. This will be my first order, but definitely not my last LOL LOL

Watch out Ron I'm coming for your cigars LOL muahahahahahaha.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info Dave, I've got some coming in!


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

have pm ron and will be ordering sooooooon 
and thats without him sending me any bombs 
I just want to support and try new sticks 
any recommmends from you guys has been a no brainer for me
I had my fist S&B tonite thanks to ekengland07 :bump:
and it was amazing. 

puff is # :first:


----------



## sultan-cigar (Apr 27, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Yeah bombing Ferry and Yan is a great idea lets do it!!  * But on another note think of Ron Shuckins he has a great honor having his name on a great cigar and they are very good. Ron is to proud to ever say this but he needs to sell some to get this brand going and on some B & M shelves I bought a few boxes to give to a few B & M's I know to try and help as much as I can but I am one guy!. So Ron has never done anything for us so why should we help him? Come on guy's buy some of his cigars they are actually very good I would not say it if it wasn't true.
> 
> Buy some from him PM Ron ( Shuckins and he will tell you how! about time we did something for him don't ya Think????????
> 
> ...


You are right Dave, Ron is the one who should get thankful. He help sultans from very start until now to enter USA market, sometimes i feel he did too much for sultan... This market is very hard to beat because you guys are great smoker who need a good quality cigar with reasonable price. Me and Ron trying hard do our best to make sultan available on shelves. 
And guys, you know what? Ron has bombed me and Yan few months ago! We are a cigar maker, never imagine and ever think getting bombed! But he did it to us!! That's crazy!! lol

A little thing about Dave, he is a great man also. I never asked his help to sounding or introduce sultans to B&M's, buy sultans and put them on store shelves...was a surprise for me and Yan he did that!! Dave, BIG THANKS for your generosity! You teach me a cigar is not just a cigar, but there is a friendship on it!!



WyldKnyght said:


> PM sent, already scraping pennies to get some LOL, this story has put other purchases on hold for now.


Craig, thanks for buying and friendship! Glad to meet you on facebook!

Your friend in Indonesia,
Ferry & Yan


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Dave, I agree that we have to do what we can to help out each other! I just got a shipment of signatures from Ron, I will put in another order as soon as I can. 

Aslo is it ok if I contact a few B&Ms to se if they would be ok to display Ron's cigars there? I don't want to do anyhting that is not ok with every one else.....

Cheers!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

If I copuld get a couple of sample Sultans I would gladly deliver them to my local B&M for the owner to sample and see if they are interested. They will be expanding very soon from a smallish shop into a full sized shop with walk in humi's and a smoking lounge.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I would gladly do the same, in fact if I have the permission from Ron, I can take the cigars he sent me in our group buy to my B&M. Would that be ok Ron and Dave?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah guy's whatever you want to do is fine, Thanks


----------

